# 2 miscarriages at 5 weeks - would love to hear some positive stories



## Fergie1

I am currently going through a miscarriage at the moment TTC#1, I was not far gone but it doesn't make it any easier. This is my second miscarriage now at around 5 weeks, the first was 5.5 weeks and this one at 5 weeks.

Its so hard - I keep crying at the moment, (think it is partly hormonal! :cry:). I just can't help thinking the worst and that its never going to happen for me.

People say its rather like tossing a coin and you will get a heads eventually but I think its just the not knowing when or if it will happen that makes it hard and I don't want to have to ride this rollercoaster of emotions again.

I am sure I am not the only out there right now going through this, I just thought it would be great to hear some of your positive stories.

Thanks

xxx


----------



## pip7890

I am sorry for your loss Fergie. A loss is a loss, no matter when it happens.

Yes, I do know what you are going through as I'm now in my fourth pregnancy having miscarried my 1st (in 1995) and 3rd in 2010). My 2nd (a DS) is now 14 years old. 

I want to say, don't give up. Just take your time to heal and when you're ready try again. It is possible to have a baby after a miscarriage. I'm 10w1d pregnant today and had a bleed at the weekend. As you can imagine i immediately feared the worst but I've had a scan today and baby is absolutely fine.

Sending you lots of :hugs: and hope to see you back soon.

Pip x


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hugs: i had early MC at 6.5 weeks didnt have AF then fell pregnant have had scan and everything seems perfect! so doesnt mean itll happen again :hugs: sorry for ur loss' x


----------



## Fergie1

Thanks for your responses, it's so frustrating one minute I feel positive abt the future and the next minute so negative, but to hear your stories has really helped....xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

Its normal to feel like that i dont think you ever forget the pain :hugs: i should be nearly 20 weeks by now and i still get upset altho im grateful to be pregnant again.im ttc over 2yrs.

:hugs: your day will come and itll all be perfect x


----------



## pip7890

It is very hard. I was impatient to be pregnant again but so scared at the thought of being pregnant and losing the baby. 

I found the miscarriage support forum on here really helpful. 

Take care. 

Pip x


----------



## cla

Hun I know how you feel I had my 4th mc last week and I just feel it will never happen again. I think my son must have been a blessing and maybe I should just be happy with him xx


----------



## ASBO_ALI

five miscarriages in total since 2008. First was Missed Miscarriage (12 week scan reveiled 6 week feotus), 4 others have varied from 2 days (chemical pregnancy) to 6 weeks. However im pregnant again now (5 weeks)... hoping for a healthy lil sticky one!!! 
xx


----------



## Fergie1

Thanks guys. Hope this ones is a sticky bean for you ali. I'm starting to feel more positive, I think the worst bit is when you are in limbo waiting to try again. Hopefully I will be back to ttc v soon. I don't intend to wait at all, the doc I went to this week said there is now a paper being published that you don't even need to wait one cycle. 

Xx


----------

